# Why FIVE Beloved Ones



## The lion king (Feb 13, 2005)

Simple question:

Why did Guru Gobind Singh ji choose five beloved ones. why not 6, 8 10, 20 an army or only 2 or 3?

Thank you


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 13, 2005)

Just a guess - I wonder if this has any connection with the five k's?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 13, 2005)

Only GURU JI can answer this.


PUNJ does have some significance in Gurbani though... Panch parwaan Panch pardhaaan...Punj Kakaars..

Panch/Panchiyaat is also Ancient Indian...

Anyway as I said earlier ONLY GURU JI knows for sure why only FIVE heads were requested.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Saheb Singh (Feb 14, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa,Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh,
Every religion has numbering distinctions.
But in sikhism 5 is not taken as numerilogcal number as hindus or muslims who have believes on certain numbers as 7 or 3 etc.
WBR


----------



## Eclectic (Feb 15, 2005)

I was going to say the same thing Caramenl Chocolate, but you beat me to it.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 15, 2005)

Great minds think alike  :wink:


----------



## Eclectic (Feb 15, 2005)

Tehe, I wouldn't go that far. lol j/k  ohyeah:


----------



## Arvind (Feb 15, 2005)

Somewhere, I happened to read that 5 is neither a very less number like 3, nor bigger as 7, and sounds very balanced number. Anyway, am unsure why 5, of course Guru Sahib only has got the answer.

Or may be, if He picked up 4, or 6, then again our questioning would have asked - why so, why not that number etc. No, I am not questioning your questions. Keep them coming


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 15, 2005)

The number five seems to have a place in may religions...
Hinduism - 5 arti a day, sometimes 5 wicks in the arti [or 3 or 1]
Sikhism - 5 K's, 5 beloved ones
Islam - 5 daily prayers [salat], 5 pillars

Add more if you can think of any.


----------



## Amerikaur (Feb 25, 2005)

Five Rivers...

I agree...only Guruji knows.  But 5 occurs in many secular traditions as well.  With 5 digits on each hand, it is a natural number to count.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 26, 2005)

5 Takhats
5 Vices
5 Pyare = Guru


----------

